# another quick you tube video



## hobiehead (Jun 8, 2013)

Hey guys just another you tube vid up check it out a little under water footage as well hit like


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

yep well done


----------



## suehobieadventure (Feb 17, 2009)

Good one.


----------



## Yolo (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like you were standing up on the Outback, I have the same kayak and have never tried to stand and fish. Thanks for the clip.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice video H.H.


----------

